# Trying to figure my mules weight/ how much she can carry



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Hopefully someone can help me figure this out. We are trying to figure out how to weigh our mule. I may end up using a truck scale to weigh my truck and trailer at a truck stop empty then load her up and weigh everything again. When we first got her the vet estimated her at around 700 lbs. although she was underweight. She has since put on weight and looks great. I figure she is close to 850-900 lbs now but that is just an estimate by my untrained eye. I know a mule can carry a rider approx. 30 % of their body weight. She is mammoth jack/ Appaloosa, 14.2 hands and 14 years old. Between my body weight and saddle/tack total weight on her would be about 200lbs. I haven't ridden her any amount of long distance yet. Most of our riding has been around our property for about 30 minutes at a time. She doesn't seem to struggle to carry me and is at ease with me on her. Is there a easy way to weigh her at home or a trick to estimate her weight? I have a friend that invited me to go on a trail ride this upcoming weekend and although I really want to go I am a little hesitant to take her before I am sure she will handle me ok for any distance. She has pulled me in a wagon quite a lot over the past few months but like I said before my time and distance on her back is limited. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Edited to add: the trail ride will be about 10 miles on flat hard packed clay trails.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, Google is my friend. Just after I posted this my son found a weight estimater on line and we figured out roughly what she weighs. I am happy to say that I am well under what is recommended for her to carry so I will try her out on the trail ride this weekend even if I lead her part of the way.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

try one of them weight tapes


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I have several mules that are of similar size. 10 miles on flat ground won't even slow that mule down. Even if she isn't legged up.
Be aware of the temperature and stop to give her a rest once in a while. You shouldn't need to get off of her.
I think you will be surprised at how well she'll do even being out of shape.
We like those kind of mules. They are big enough to carry you well and small enough to maneouver in and through tight spots in the rocks and trees.
Go to rockymountainmule.com There are photos from a ride that went on down along the Green River. Many of those mules are of similar size as the mule you are describing. They don't even slow down and that country is either up or down. Very little level traveling.
Get on and have fun.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. My son found a site that showed us how to estimate her weight with a tape measure. We tried it and came to within about 20 pounds of what I estimated. I will try to take some pics and post them on here this weekend. It should be fun and I'm really looking forward to going. CIW, those pics are really cool. Thanks for sharing. Her being a spotted appy really draws people's attention wherever we go so I'm really excited to show her off.


----------

